
1000 Years of Reverbs - subnaught
http://www.aes-media.org/sections/pnw/pnwrecaps/2015/costello_jun2015/
======
radiowave
The presenter's blog at the Valhalla DSP site contains some fascinating reads
as well:

[https://valhalladsp.com/category/archaeo-
acoustics/](https://valhalladsp.com/category/archaeo-acoustics/)

[https://valhalladsp.com/category/dsp-
heros/](https://valhalladsp.com/category/dsp-heros/)

------
don_loemax
Loved the slides. Convolution reverb still my favorite, even if half my ir's
are from those old reverb units/plates/springs/chambers, fun to mess with the
parameters possible with convolving. I cannot recommend max4live's Convolution
Reverb Pro more, changed my life. Tons of cool IR's around for free too.
Valhalla is great too!

~~~
ArkyBeagle
If I may ask...

Why would somebody choose Live 9 Convolution Pro instead of, say the paid
version of SFZ? There's a 4x difference in price ( I think, unless the reverb
is seperable from Live 9 )

( I mix with a different reverb, print a reverb channel mix, then use a
convolver I wrote that's not a plugin. It's not nearly as horrible of a
process as it sounds :) )

It's all sunk cost here; I don't take clients. I will record (mainly live) for
friends if they ask and can put up with the process. Most just wanna cellphone
video.

